# sanding mops



## pixy (8 Sep 2009)

I made mine myself from two cheap grinding machines I have four grades of abrasives.I bought my abrasives of e bay very cheaply Mal


----------



## Gill (8 Sep 2009)

Sanding mops are very popular in the USA amongst intarsians for shaping. British intarsians, however, will search in vain for them on this side of the Pond. I understand that is because they are retailed as sanding *stars *over here. Searching on the internet revealed this retailer and I am sure there are others too.

I have tried flap wheels for sanding but found them to be too powerful; my work pieces have invariably shot across the workshop. Since I can usually get whatever effect I want quite quickly with a Dremel mounted in its router table, I have not had much inducement to look for alternative shaping tools. In difficult situations I can always turn to my trusty Flexcut Pelican knife and finish by hand with abrasive paper. It's fast enough for me  .

Gill


----------



## pixy (8 Sep 2009)

Hi Gill If you have never used a sanding mop you don't know what your missing. I am now unable to do my segmented sculpture work I used to do due to to much dust, but I would not be without my sanding mops.Of late I have spent some time on upright puzzles and find them invaluable for a good finish.the cheap grinding machines I use virtually stop if you put to much pressure on them leaving them ideal for the kind of sanding I do. In actual fact they where never designed for shaping but to give a perfect finish to difficult shapes to put a good smooth finish on Mal


----------



## Gill (8 Sep 2009)

You'll have to show us how you made yours, Mal. Piccies would be nice  .

Gill


----------



## pixy (12 Sep 2009)

Very simple, I used two very cheap grinding machines discarded the grinding weels and replace with strips of abrasive cloth bought of e bay very cheaply. cut the cloth into 2" strips around the dame length as the grinding weel diameter, make a small round hole to acept the spindle and start to place the sanding cloth , two strips back to back kon to the spindle.First form a cross then in between the cross place another two pieces back to back and carry on till the spindle is really full.replace large metal washer and tighten a presto you have a sanding mop.Mal one thing I forgot to mention, when you cut the 2" wide strips cut into the end of the strips at ether en ever 1/4" about 1/2" longe at both ends


http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... hop001.jpg


----------

